# فكرة عملية ورخيصة لتقليل الاستهلاك الكهربائي في المكيفات



## وضاح عطار (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أنا عندي فكرة لتخفيف استهلاك الكهرباء في المكيف .


الفكرة سهلة جدا ويمكن تطبيقها على المكيفات الموجودة حاليا بتعديل بسيط جدا وغير مكلف أبدا .


بما أن المبدأ الأساسي لعمل المكيف هو طرد الحرارة من الوحدة الخارجية.

وكلما كان الطرد الحراري أكبر كان السحب الحراري من الوحدة الداخلية أعلى .


لذلك يمكن بسهولة تركيب مضخة ماء صغيرة جدا لبخ الماء كرذاذ على المبرد الخارجي بنفس اتجاه المروحة .


وبذلك يمكن طرد حرارة أكبر بواسطة تبخر الماء على أنابيب الفريون الخارجية .



وهذا يصاحبه سحب كمية حرارة أكبر من خلال الوحدة الداخلية للمكيف وبذلك نصل لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة أسرع زمنيا .


وبذلك يتم أيضا فصل عمل الضاغط الخارجي لفترات أطول .



بالنسبة لي لم أجرب حرفيا هذه الفكرة ولكني متأكد من فاعليتها هندسيا .


لكن كل ما فعلته أنني جعلت الماء الناتج عن عملية التكثيف يسقط مباشرة على أنابيب الفريون الخارجية .

بحيث أنه يتبخر بشكل كامل وأنا على الأقل تخلصت من مشكلة تساقط الماء على الجيران  .


طبعا لم أستطع أن أجري أية حسابات أخرى لمعرفة الوفر الكهربائي .


هي فكرة فقط وأعتقد أن المنطق الهندسي يدعمها .




شكرا لكم


----------



## scorpion1 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

:3::81:


----------



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

scorpion1 قال:


> :3::81:


 

:85:


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

وضاح عطار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أنا عندي فكرة لتخفيف استهلاك الكهرباء في المكيف .
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم 


و لكن هل اجريت حسابات لها ام انها فكره فقط !

اعتقد انه لا يمكن تجريبها لان المضخة تبذل مقدار من الشغل ثابت من الطاقة و لكن عند اضافة الماء على دائرة التبريد لتبريده إلى درجة حرارة الوسط تكون على حسب مقدار التهوية و درجة حرارة الوسط للتبريد بالحمل و لكن بصفة عامة المفروض ان تكون درجة حرارة المبرد تساوي درجة حرارة الوسط او ترتفع درجات بسيطة و لكن بعض المناطق يكون مقدار التهوية ضعيف فترتفع درجة حرارة دائرة التبريد بعض الدرجات مما يقلل كفائة التبريد

و أخيرا لابد من حساب ذلك بالمعادلات


و شكرا


----------



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
> 
> 
> و لكن هل اجريت حسابات لها ام انها فكره فقط !
> ...




شكرا لك أخي الكريم

لم أقم بأي حسابات كما وضحت في المشاركة الأساسية لأني لا أعرف الطريقة الصحيحة ولا أملك الأجهزة المناسبة أيضا .

لكن حتى لو فرضنا أن المضخة ستستهلك طاقة فيمكن الاستغناء عنها وجعل الماء يسقط بالتنقيط على أنابيب الفريون الخارجية .

الفكرة هي أن التبريد بالتبخير أكبر فعالية من التبريد بالهواء الجاري .

ولو جمعنا بين الاثنين سنحصل على كفاءة أعلى بكثير .


طريقة التبريد حاليا لمعظم المكيفات هي بتسليط هواء مندفع من خلال المروحة على أنابيب الفريون في وحدة المبرد الخارجية .

لو أضفنا عامل تبخر الماء كعامل مساعد للتبريد وهو قوي على ما أعتقد لحصلنا على كفاءة تبريد إجمالية مرتفعة .

وكلما كانت كفاءة التبريد مرتفعة ارتفع بالمقابل مقدار الحرارة التي تمتصها الوحدة الداخلية .

التي بدورها تعمل على زيادة كفاءة التبريد والاستغناء أكثر عن عمل الضاغط .


شكرا لمشاركتك .


----------



## zamalkawi (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أخ وضاح، الفكرة تبدو جميلة وجذابة، ولكن بدون حسابات لا يمكن أن يعتمد عليها أحد!
فالفكرة ليست جديدة على الإطلاق، ولا يمكن أن يغفل عنها مصنعو أجهزة التكييف المنزلي
وعندما يصمم أي مهندس أي منتج وهذا المنتج يحتاج لتبريد فهناك بدائل فورية تطرأ على باله أثناء التصميم وهي، هل التبريد حر أم مدفوع free or forced
وما هو وسيط التبريد؟ هل هو الهواء، أم الماء، أم الزيت، أم شيء آخر؟
كل هذه أسئلة بديهية يسألها المصمم أثناء التصميم، وبالتالي فالفكرة لا يمكن أن يغفل عنها مصممو منظومات التكييف، خاصة أن هذه الفكرة مطبقة بالفعل في بعض أجهزة التكييف المركزي chillers فهناك تشيلرز تبيرد هواء air cooled وهناك تشيلرز تبريد ماء water cooled
أما لماذا لا تطبق هذه الفكرة في أجهزة التبريد المنزلية، فلا أعرف الإجابة، ربما تكون التكلفة كبيرة في مقابل مردود ضعيف في الكفاءة، ربما تكون صعوبات الصيانة، ففي الأجهزة المنزلية لا تحبذ أن تكون هناك صيانة كثيرة، بينما في التكييف المركزي عادة تكون هناك إدارة خاثة بصيانة المبنى وبالتالي لا مشكلة لو احتاج التشيلر صيانة
الخلاصة، الفكرة ليست جديدة، وفقط الحسابات هي التي تستطيع أن تفيدنا بجدواها

والآن أتطرق لنقطة أخرى، وهي دائرة التبريد
ودائرة التبريد تكون عادة إما مفتوحة وإما مغلقة. الدائرة المفتوحة تعني أن وسيط التبريد يتم التخلص منه ولا يعاد استخدامه، أما في الدائرة المغلقة فوسيط التبريد (الماء مثلا) بعد أن يسحب الحرارة يتم تبريده بدوره للتخلص من الحرارة الزائدة ثم يعاد استخدامه مرة أخرى لسحب الحرارة وهكذا في دورة مغلقة

في المكيفات يتم التبريد بدورة مفتوحة، ولكن لا مشكلة هنا، فوسيط التبريد هو الهواء، فلو سحبنا الهواء وبردنا به، ثم تخلصنا منه، لا مشكلة

لو نفذنا فكرتك في دورة مغلقة، فسيعني هذا أن الماء يجب أن يتم تبريده هو الآخر، وبالتالي سنجد أننا لم نستفد شيئا! فلتبريد الماء سنحتاج حتما لتجهيزة مشابهة لما نستعمله لتبريد الفريون. هذا بالإضافة لاحتياجنا لمضخة كما يقول الأخ محمد المصري

أما لو استعملنا دورة مفتوحة لتنفيذ فكرتك، فهل تعلم كمية الماء التي سنحتاجها؟ وهل تعلم ما هي تكلفة هذا الماء المستخدم؟ التكلفة أظن أنها ستكون رهيبة، وهذا الماء سيكون من الصعب استرجاعه مرة أخرى، ونفقد موردا هاما من أهم الموارد على كوكب الأرض وهو الماء
لذا أظن أن فكرتك ليست عملية

ولكن كي لا نقطع بفشل الفكرة، قم بإجراء الحسابات، وأخبرنا هل تراها ممكنة أم لا


----------



## وضاح عطار (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي زملكاوي

الفكرة لن تحتاج لدائرة تبريد بالماء مغلقة .

كل ما نحتاجه هو تبريد إضافي بواسطة تبخر الماء .

ما أستطيع ذكره هنا بالأرقام ما يلي :

- المكيف ينتج ماء مهدر حوالي 2 ليتر بالساعة ولا نستفيد منها أصلا .

- أي تبريد بالتبخر يخفض درجة الحرارة حوالي 10 - 15 درجة .

أي أنه لو كان درجة حرارة أنابيب الفريون المبردة بالهواء هي 50 مثلا .

فإنها حتما ستكون 40 - 35 درجة لو بردناها بالتبخير .

هذا الفرق بدرجات الحرارة من 50 إلى 35 هو ما سنستفيد منه في كون عملية التبريد ستكون أقوى .


الآن يمكن لأحد المختصين في المكيفات أن يحسب مقدار الوفر الحاصل من عملية كون التبريد أقل بحوالي 15 درجة من الحالة التي صمم على أساسها المكيف .

بالنسبة لكمية الماء فنحن لدينا أصلا ماء مهدر يمكن الاستفادة منه بدون أي تكلفة إضافية .

أو قد يحتاج الأمر كمية إضافية أخرى وأظن أنها لن تكون كبيرة جدا .


----------



## مصطفى مرزوق (25 يناير 2012)

:77::1:


----------



## EN.MDAHP (29 يناير 2012)

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (8 فبراير 2012)

عظيم انها فكرة جيدة ولكن ماذا عن التاكل والصدأ


----------



## سلمان 333 (8 فبراير 2012)

على حد علمي فأن الكثير من المكيفات تستخدم هذه الطريقة بدون مضخة ولاتنقيط ,انما عن طريق ترك الماء المتكاثف يملأ ارضية المكيف,ثم تقوم مروحة الدفع الخلفي عن طريقدورانها برش هذا الماء على المشع الخلفي,وشكرا للموضوع


----------

